# Homepage Rewrite - SEO/Keywords vs. Message



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

I am rewriting the text for my new homepage. I have two versions. The first I wrote thinking about keywords, SEO, the various markets we serve, etc. The second I wrote thinking about nothing other than the main customer I want to attract.

I would love your opinions on which way to go.

DRAFT - CONTENT DRIVEN

*Vancouver Painters for the Customer that Expects Quality*
Warline Painting is your professional painting company for your commercial and residential painting needs, anywhere in Vancouver and the entire lower mainland. 
From our first meeting to the final walk through, you can be assured our focus is on you and your home. Warline stands apart from our competition because we make quality a requisite for all work we do and we deliver nothing less than a first class job.
Our professional, uniformed crews are polite, proficient and always treat your property with care and consideration. We start with exhaustive prep work, use only quality paint and products and produce superior workmanship. Warline's no hassle, full two-year warranty means you have confidence that the job was done right. We also provide professional colour consultation to make sure the colours you choose are as amazing as the work we do putting them on your walls.
So whether you have a decades old home, are building a new house or have an entire strata complex that needs repainting - if quality and value matter to you, Warline Painting is your painting company.

DRAFT - WHAT I WOULD LIKE TO SAY WITHOUT ANY CONSIDERATION FOR THE WEB RULES

*Painters for the Customer that Puts Quality First*
Your home and your property are big investments. Maintaining them and and their beauty are essential in upholding and increasing their value. At Warline Painting we work with customers who understand and appreciate that painting is an integral part of that process. Whether it is interior or exterior work, commercial or fine home residential painting, Warline provides exceptional value for homeowners that care about the quality of workmanship and products used when having their homes and investment properties painted.
Warline stands apart from our competition because we make quality a requisite for all work we do and we always deliver a first class job. We pride ourselves in our ability to constantly exceed even the most demanding customer's expectations. From detailed estimates, professional colour consultations and extensive quality control systems, Warline provides nothing less than the best in quality painting services.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

The first one if your going for SEO.


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

Thanks Mike. It brings up a very interesting subject of who and how to write for your web. What is more important? SEO and ranking or your message?

There just simply isn't enough room to do it all on a home page (unless you only do one thing, for one small area) so what becomes the focus? We have a pretty robust website with lots of good, unique content so I am wondering if my home page should focus directly on the customer I want to attract more than anything else.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

WarlinePainting said:


> Thanks Mike. It brings up a very interesting subject of who and how to write for your web. What is more important? SEO and ranking or your message?
> 
> There just simply isn't enough room to do it all on a home page (unless you only do one thing, for one small area) so what becomes the focus? We have a pretty robust website with lots of good, unique content so I am wondering if my home page should focus directly on the customer I want to attract more than anything else.


Both. SEO is how customers find us. I will say, I am by no means a SEO expert. I keep experimenting and studying. But in a nutshell, I feel he message is what brings them into the site and keeps them there long enough to call or send an email. If you look at my site, the design def needs work. The basic message might as well be short since Google will only display the first 10-15 words or so in a search. The message on my site was written by a fellow PT member (Thanks Ken :thumbup and it works. It brings me to the first page on a search and is also written to draw people in.


> We may not be the only house *painter in Anytown USA*, but we hope you'll find our quality above all. We have done many Interior-Exterior painting *...*


 Thats how I come up in a search. Its short and simple. People are clicking it. I have also found, as soon as I started spending a few bucks with Google I moved up almost overnight. :thumbup: I do think your site already looks awesome already. Cant wait to see what you do next.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Write for the customer first, then go back and fine tune with SEO tidbits and synonyms. That would be the best of all worlds since you cannot really separate marketing (SEO) from selling (good copy). They go hand in hand. 

I do realize these are drafts but be careful of using "and" too often as it creates hard to read run-on sentences.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

#2. Good, organic, genuine content. It does sell.


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

LOL - I am the run on sentence queen.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

If I were "buying", I'd buy number 2. 

Screw google 

seriously, you gotta be able to do BOTH. 

As you know, it's always easier to edit someone else's than rewrite your own - - at least I know that. And if I wasn't listening to "You SHOULD pass this this jobs bill right away", I'd take a stab.

OOOPS, dinner's ready.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> #2. Good, organic, genuine content. It does sell.


Yup, through blogging I have just begin to realize this. SEO words come up naturally as you are writing, some you wouldn't even know they were.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Very true, Gabe. We can learn so much through watching blog and site analytics for terms.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I agree, #2. I know my eyes glaze over when I read a page written for SEO. You have a great "voice" and that needs to come through. People should see you writing, some website designer. 
Here are some thoughts from Darren,
Make your website worth coming back for.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Darren looks tired.


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

Yup, I am going with number two. I really hate SEO and keyword writing and I think I am bringing my SEO guy around to my way of thinking. It might take longer and make his job tougher but I just can't write that way.

Part of the goal for the new home page is to further qualify the customer. 

One last question, for those of you in a larger market. How do you write for various communities you serve? if I say we are Vancouver painters, I immediately am excluding all the surrounding municipalities. I can't be the only one that has this issue so I am curious how you deal with it in your content writing.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

WarlinePainting said:


> Y
> 
> One last question, for those of you in a larger market. How do you write for various communities you serve? if I say we are Vancouver painters, I immediately am excluding all the surrounding municipalities. I can't be the only one that has this issue so I am curious how you deal with it in your content writing.


my guru, Parodi, says to just list them. 

Although all you all don't like the camouflaged text, he finds it effective.

just left click and mouse over the lower portion of these sites:

http://parodipalace.com/

http://www.jeffspaperhanging.com/

http://www.paperhangerct.com/

and mine - http://billarchibald.com


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

I can't be 100% certain but I recall reading somewhere that Google was going to start punishing pages that weren't written for "readers". 

Keywords are best left in title and "DC title" tags (meta).

Here's what I use for meta, and it works very well for SEO without having to use SEO content (in fact my index page has very little written content and I rank first page for all of my keywords, often #1 or #2)

<title></title>

<meta name="title" content="">
<meta name="description" content="">
<meta name="google-site-verification" content="">
<meta name="author" content="">
<meta name="Copyright" content="Copyright your name here 2011. All Rights Reserved.">
<meta name="DC.title" content="">
<meta name="DC.subject" content="">
<meta name="DC.creator" content="">


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

Thanks Bill, I have actually set up individual pages to target the different communities we work in. I am referring more the to general text for your site. For instance a sentence along the lines of 

"we are the best painters in Vancouver"

I immediately have alienated a huge market and someone that lives in Surrey (the fastest growing city in the lower mainland) might think I don't paint in Surrey (which we do).

The general term for the entire area is "the lower mainland" but that gets fairly generic and glossed over by readers. 

And again, it comes down to SEO rankings. I want to show high for Vancouver House Painters as well as Surrey House Painters. The thing is that you need to use those words to get higher rankings and you can't just do it on one page.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

You are a good writer, or at least better than I. Surely you can include a creative description that will not slight any one neighborhood:

"Although we are based in Ourtown, we have a strong presence in Yourtown, Histown, and Hertown. We have long time customers up and down the River banks and will travel anywhere in the Ten Commandment district." 

You could even include the typical home in each, "we have maintained the timeless beauty of the Wigwams in Yourtown, retained the beauty of the Doublewides in Histown, and have cured the god awful uglies of the McManisions in Hertown."

I am confident you can weave appropriate text into your prose.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

daArch said:


> You are a good writer, or at least better than I.


The fact that you wrote "than I" instead of "than me" means you're no slouch there Arch.


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

He's right Bill. Your prose are of the rose variety.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

daArch said:


> You could even include the typical home in each, "we have maintained the timeless beauty of the Wigwams in Yourtown, retained the beauty of the Doublewides in Histown, and have cured the god awful uglies of the McManisions in Hertown."


 
:thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> The fact that you wrote "than I" instead of "than me" means you're no slouch there Arch.





WarlinePainting said:


> He's right Bill. Your prose are of the rose variety.



Yah yah, I may know my english grammer, Beatrice, but you Heidi can string bester thoughts together.

Use it to encompass all you want to do.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

I think you did a great job in your SEO version.

I could understand going with #2, if you had written something that was strictly for seach engines where the readability had been compromised so much that it made little sense, but its not.

I think its ridiculous to think a visitor to your site, looking for a painter, is going to pass on you due to the wording of your SEO version. It reads just fine.

Good luck with your redesign.


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

LOL, Actually I was more concerned with Google not liking my second version more than I was worried that a customer wouldn't like my first version.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

WarlinePainting said:


> LOL, Actually I was more concerned with Google not liking my second version more than I was worried that a customer wouldn't like my first version.


Sorry, I missed it. I thought it was a "google writing" vs "readability" thing.

In that case you already knew that Google likes your first version better, before you even asked. That's why you included keyword phrases, because you know what it wants. Your second version doesn't even mention where in Canada you paint.

I understand you do not want to use local keyword phrases, but depending on your competition you may just have too. There's plenty more factors in ranking then just the content on your page, but if all else is equal on your competitors sites, they will outrank you. 

IMO, I would attack the most searched keyword phrase in your market for with your homepage, and all secondary and beyond keywords with the additional pages that I think you mentioned your building. 

One important thing for everybody to know is that *Google does not rank websites it ranks web pages*. This allows us to attack several areas/cities from our websites by creating pages solely for this purpose. It will display that page on the results, and not your homepage.


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

So in replying to you, I just answered my question. Yes, I need to top load my home page with keywords even though I have a ton of content throughout my site.

Other than the difference in SEO content between my two versions is that one is very specifically targeted at a certain customer and the other is more generic. The first will get me more phone calls and leads but the second will get me better ones.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

WarlinePainting said:


> So in replying to you, I just answered my question. Yes, I need to top load my home page with keywords even though I have a ton of content throughout my site.
> 
> Other than the difference in SEO content between my two versions is that one is very specifically targeted at a certain customer and the other is more generic. The first will get me more phone calls and leads but the second will get me better ones.


Better is better. Use the site to prequalify. Less wasted time on the phone and estimating bad matches.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Better is better. Use the site to prequalify. Less wasted time on the phone and estimating bad matches.


I used to think that as well. 
Reality is different. An otherwise very qualified prospect
does not necessarily have the knowledge or interest 
of comparing a painters website to a Tolstoy masterpiece.
They just need a quick quote from a good contractor


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

I think they are both written for Google.
i tried to read them as a prospect and they come across as:
blah blah quality blah blah value blah blah quality...
It is difficult to carve a niche in a marketplace where
everyone makes the same claims.
You come across to us here
as an amazing quality driven company.
Will your prospects get a chance to experience that?
Maybe you need to break the body of the text.
great discussion though it makes me wanna go
work on my crappy homepage copy


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

That's exactly it isn't it George? It's not like the competition isn't saying the exact same thing I am. And I have to wonder how many people actually read the text on a website vs. are just looking at pictures and design.

So maybe then it is about just writing whatever it takes to get the best SEO results and then making sure my home page is slick enough looking to scare away anyone that wants me to paint "the high spots they can't reach"


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

I guess you have to say what you have to say, get it up there to the top,
get the requests and continue with the same consistent quality 
all through the process, but its a tough one. 

Here is your competition in Google:

_...We have built a solid reputation in the painting industry because we believe in professionalism, honesty and customer service. We are proud to be one of the highest recommended painting companies in the Lower Mainland with hundreds of satisfied customers standing behind us._
_We provide you with a written estimate at no cost and with no obligation..._

There are many more like that, I am sure you know them.
But as a consumer I am thinking:
Ok they are all the same, I just need my 3 quotes.
Having said all that, I am looking forward to seeing your new site


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

George Z said:


> I used to think that as well.
> Reality is different. An otherwise very qualified prospect
> does not necessarily have the knowledge or interest
> of comparing a painters website to a Tolstoy masterpiece.
> They just need a quick quote from a good contractor


I hear what you are saying, George, but its just not me or the business I want. I think there is alot of geographical variation as to consumers using google to find paint contractors, and all of our observations conclude that the ones in our area who are, are exactly as you describe: "looking for a quick quote." Thats not our clientele. Again, more a reflection of different markets than right or wrong approach.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I hear what you are saying, George, but its just not me or the business I want. I think there is alot of geographical variation as to consumers using google to find paint contractors, and all of our observations conclude that the ones in our area who are, are exactly as you describe: "looking for a quick quote." Thats not our clientele. Again, more a reflection of different markets than right or wrong approach.


Not what I meant at all.
Busy professionals with money that fit Warline's demographic (similar to ours in Toronto I think),
can also be very busy and are not 100% versed with the ins and outs
of what we are talking about here at Paint Talk.
Remember, however proud we are or not of our sites, 
we only have seconds to tell a story and that goes across all demographics.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh, I thought this was about content written for seo vs content for our target demographics. My bad.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

This one sounds like a good strategy.
Writing for humans first.
Doesn't Google say they care about their user experience?


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

This has turned out to be a great thread. Thanks so much for all the input and advice guys. 

This is about more than just SEO vs. content. That is the challenge I am facing. I know I need to write for Google, I need to make sure my home page message clearly show the services I offer and I need to attract the type of customer I want. 

Through this thread I think I have come to realize that the where I am going to differentiate my site from my competitors isn't going to be in my message since we all have essentially the same message (so I can stop trying to reinvent the wheel). 

Where Warline stands apart is in the design and look of my site and quality of images and type of work I feature in my gallery.

Although my site is nice and I think the navigation is good, it lacks that slick looking skin that says "these guys are top notch". That is what I am working on now.

The good thing is that in my area there are very few companies that have invested in heavily in their websites and I would bet even fewer that are investing in social media, PPC and SEO to the degree we are.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Here is another interesting video from Darren where he talks about the percentages of keywords that is optimal.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Darren is really good at concisely covering a topic in just a couple of minutes.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes, I like the short frequent nuggets, his twitter feed is a goldmine.


----------



## DarrenSlaughter (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks guys for the kind words!


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

^ wow.


----------



## carpetarmor.com (Sep 20, 2011)

I vote for the SEO blurb, it was more descriptive and felt just as natural to read as your second, although I would make some of your sentences shorter.


----------

